# Is high sex drive typical for enfjs?



## Utmostrose (Jan 23, 2012)

Utmostrose said:


> At first I wasn't going to join in on this conversation because although I am *not* a prude, I think many people are surprised to know how I really am, not just about intimacy, but also interest, for instance, when we get into real conversations and just assume I'm conservative in my views and opinions and desires, simply because I try to make sure I don't consciously offend them. I can admit it's a little counterproductive to do this, since what I want most is to connect with those around me, and this does put an obstacle in the way, but it seems like most people I know (and I know alot of people!) are rather conservative to begin with, at least outwardly (perhaps like me???) and when I do let something slip, there's all this dramatic gasping and uncomfortable giggling, and I just feel like an idiot.
> 
> But I digress.
> 
> ...


----------



## stoicismINFJ (Nov 30, 2020)

I only know two ENFJ guys personally. Both have incredible high sex drive.
One is gay and the other one I dated. Oh my God. 
I am INFJ and almost the opposite. Makes you wonder why one letter difference makes such a huge contrast. 

How about ENFJ Scorpio? wouldn't that makes one a sex addict? lol 

Eh, but the ENFJ Scorpio guy I dated is super self-disciplined. Great control I have to say. Often left my place with a boner. Often I feel a bit guilty after, thinking maybe I should just let him.


----------

